# Quartum (Negima) vs. Odin (Marvel)



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Just because


----------



## KaiserWombat (Dec 22, 2010)

So...

what, this is supposed to be funny or something?

Unless I've missed some *majorly retarded* stuff in Negima


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> Unless I've missed some *majorly retarded* stuff in Negima



last I checked, they don't even have .0000000000000001% of Odin's power


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

You guys don't get why I made this thread?

He fucking deserves it


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

uh, he took out the trash?

is that the reason


----------



## White Rook (Dec 22, 2010)

It took me sometime to understand why this thread was made, because I remembered that Quartum is the lightning Fate. Poor Chacha.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> uh, he took out the trash?
> 
> is that the reason



He not only hurt Chachamaru but in the newest chapter he's just torturing her while she's mostly defenseless


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

so in essence, taking out the trash while poking around what's inside it

carry on


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> so in essence, taking out the trash while poking around what's inside it
> 
> carry on



You are an evil, evil man. How can you feel anything but pity for poor Cha-chan?

(However the spoilers do also say that she got away after some allies helped her, so there is that)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

I will be so depressed if Choppedchopped doesn't become the Waspinator of Negima


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

She's obviously going to get a new body, and every time that happens it's always an upgrade with more power and weapons 

Besides, I thought you liked Waspinator


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

oh I do like Waspinator

him getting blown apart in practically every episode is hilarious

he did get a happy ending at the last BW episode though


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

So can we get back to the fight now?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 22, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> So...
> 
> what, this is supposed to be funny or something?
> 
> Unless I've missed some *majorly retarded* stuff in Negima



EM made this thread since Quartum is torturing Chacha.




White Rook said:


> It took me sometime to understand why this thread was made, because I remembered that Quartum is the lightning Fate. Poor Chacha.



Quartum is the fire Fate I believe. 

I'm  assuming that Odin is in the same tier as Thor if not stronger?


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2010)

Quartum sounds like good people


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 22, 2010)

Pfft, i'd rather you put Quintum against Thor if you have to ravage some poor Avveruncus series


----------



## Es (Dec 22, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> You are an evil, evil man. How can you feel anything but pity for poor Cha-chan?
> 
> (However the spoilers do also say that she got away after some allies helped her, so there is that)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> EM made this thread since Quartum is torturing Chacha.



I'm not sure how we can shoop that one


----------



## KaiserWombat (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh

I forgot about EM's fetish for sticking his ding-dong into plastic and metal shaped into the form of teenage girls

Apologies for the over-reaction~


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> Oh
> 
> I forgot about EM's fetish for sticking his ding-dong into plastic and metal shaped into the form of teenage girls
> 
> Apologies for the over-reaction~



that's a dignified way of putting it


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> Oh
> 
> I forgot about EM's fetish for sticking his ding-dong into plastic and metal shaped into the form of teenage girls
> 
> Apologies for the over-reaction~



She's a sapient person and she has a soul gun


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 22, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> I'm  assuming that Odin is in the same tier as Thor if not stronger?



Odin is like the 3rd strongest Skyfather only behind Thor with the Runes and Odinforce and wanked Herc from Chaos War. Thor is usually Herald level.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 22, 2010)

Current Odin is dead having most of his powers surrendered to Thor. He spends eternity as typical viking hunting Ragnarök monstrosities that were doomed to spend eternity being hunted by Odin as typical beasts


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 22, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> I'm  assuming that Odin is in the same tier as Thor if not stronger?



Regular Thor is to Odin the same as Farmer with a shotgun is to Perfect Cell


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Actually he just came back to life


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2010)

so what the fuck does that mean to Ragnarok cycle then?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Fang said:


> so what the fuck does that mean to Ragnarok cycle then?



Cycle's been broken a while ago. Now there are new invaders trying to destroy the 9 worlds, their leader busted a universe too.

Also for Greed:  is Odin not even fighting at full strength


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 22, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Actually he just came back to life



That is great news.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 22, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Also for Greed:  is Odin not even fighting at full strength



poor quartum, almost feel bad for him.

just joking


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2010)

Isn't the entirety of the 9 worlds a pocket universe?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 22, 2010)

Fang said:


> so what the fuck does that mean to Ragnarok cycle then?



who knows. Ever since the Aesir came back loki's been a woman, a man, a ghost, patê and now a thirteen year old french boy.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 22, 2010)

Fang said:


> Isn't the entirety of the 9 worlds a pocket universe?



their in fact nine universes.
Current Thor arc explains this somewhat.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 22, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Just because


so you do a a rape thread because, quartum is breaking and torturing chachamaru.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Fang said:


> Isn't the entirety of the 9 worlds a pocket universe?



They are each universes. One of them is Midgard which is most commonly used to refer to earth, but is actually the entire 616 Marvel universe. Of course there are more than just 9, but the 9 are the ones the Asgardians are most familiar with.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> I forgot about EM's fetish for sticking his ding-dong into plastic and metal shaped into the form of teenage girls



at least he doesn't have to worry about STDs 

then again, there's the whole "falling apart" dilemma and the possibility of a malfunction, which could result in the user becoming an unexpected eunuch 

he'd be better off doing it with an electric pencil sharpener, I say


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> so you do a a rape thread because, quartum is breaking and torturing chachamaru.



Yes. I know he's eventually going to get his comeuppance in the manga, but I can't wait that long


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> at least he doesn't have to worry about STDs
> 
> then again, there's the whole "falling apart" dilemma and the possibility of a malfunction, which could result in the user becoming an unexpected eunuch
> 
> he'd be better off doing it with an electric pencil sharpener, I say



Stop talking about her like an inanimate object 

I love her mainly for her mind and personality


----------



## Es (Dec 22, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> Oh
> 
> I forgot about EM's fetish for sticking his ding-dong into plastic and metal shaped into the form of teenage girls
> 
> Apologies for the over-reaction~


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 22, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Yes. I know he's eventually going to get his comeuppance in the manga, but I can't wait that long


I would had waited, I mean, you are just giving CD flaming material


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> I would had waited, I mean, you are just giving CD flaming material



You really think I care what he says? Every time we banter about this it's never actually serious, it's mostly tongue-in-cheek


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Stop talking about her like an inanimate object


[YOUTUBE]ORNrJ0y-zYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

As 18 was actually originally human and still has human parts, that just shows ignorance on Vegeta's part.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

it gets my point across 

speaking of inanimate objects more practical than Chacha

[YOUTUBE]udlxr8t1nZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't think Vegeta cares


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 22, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> As 18 was actually originally human and still has human parts, that just shows ignorance on Vegeta's part.



Well, you could say the same thing about servitors.


Fang said:


> I don't think Vegeta cares



That too. Just like how many servants of the God Emperor of Mankind don't care.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

Vegeta will turn you into any appliance he sees fit


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it gets my point across
> 
> speaking of inanimate objects more practical than Chacha



She doesn't need to be practical, she is a person and has the right to live like any human


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

she'll live on making my goddamn dinner

[YOUTUBE]PrKgNe7FN6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

She'd poison your dinner after all the things you've said about her


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

wait no, more appropriate 
[YOUTUBE]OC2_IHHR120[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Dec 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]_XiZYzT8jsE[/YOUTUBE]




Lies, all LIES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Lies, all LIES!!!!!!!!!!!


I know, I know


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYsnrCCtucw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Since we're posting random videos:


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 22, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> You really think I care what he says? Every time we banter about this it's never actually serious, it's mostly tongue-in-cheek


scratch that then, switch it to, posting material for never ending argument


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 22, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Since we're posting random videos:



They aren't random. CD is posting possible new uses for your favorite robot


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> They aren't random. CD is posting possible new uses for your favorite robot



he'd be an idiot not to spot that

[YOUTUBE]HdCJsZDTmEo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> They aren't random. CD is posting possible new uses for your favorite robot



Considering that concept is so ridiculous he might as well be posting random videos


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Ia6bq7Uog_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wesker (Dec 22, 2010)

Chachamaru's new body.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

....That would be even worse than the toasters


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

yeah it would be

XJ9 probably can't cook for shit either and unlike a toaster, she talks back


----------



## God (Dec 22, 2010)

EM's fetish = Gain's


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> EM's fetish = Gain's



I'd take a toaster over what Gain wants anyday


----------



## Es (Dec 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> EM's fetish = Gain's



I'd hate to say this but Cubey may actually be right


----------



## Gig (Dec 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]ORNrJ0y-zYA[/YOUTUBE]


A Gas powered toaster oven Dr.Gero is truly a genius without compare


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]wZoh7v7HtHk[/YOUTUBE]



Gig said:


> A Gas powered toaster oven Dr.Gero truly a genius without compare



he is a very talented man


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh shit, Blackfeather Dragon just sympathized with me about Chachamaru.

This is the first thing that has ever made me think about reconsidering being upset for her.


----------



## Gig (Dec 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> he is a very talented man


Clearly,  

Yet he is still not of the same caliber of Shockwave, great scientist, warrior, leader, spy truly a man 
without equal


----------



## KaiserWombat (Dec 22, 2010)

This "Raigen Effect" is getting way too silly and immature

Get over it


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> This "Raigen Effect" is getting way too silly and immature
> 
> Get over it



You do realize that none of us are really all that serious about anything we're saying here?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]om-hrFJmAWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KaiserWombat (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, but that doesn't stop it being an eyesore post-wise

I'm just in a SERIOUS BUSINESS mood right now, I guess.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

great, now I'm getting myself hungry


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 22, 2010)

Starscream>Shockwave. I am not biased at all.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

I like them equally

both are awesome in their own ways


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

I was always partial to Soundwave myself


----------



## God (Dec 22, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> Yeah, but that doesn't stop it being an eyesore post-wise



Every one of the OBD's running "jokes" are like that


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Every one of the OBD's running "jokes" are like that



this coming from the biggest joke of all


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 22, 2010)

So Gain's stole Mike's ladycrush from under his nose.

Kismessu~ :33


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> So Gain's stole Mike's ladycrush from under his nose.
> 
> Kismessu~ :33



so much FEELINGS and EMOTIONS


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

If Gain ever expresses desire for Cha-chan, I'll have to take about 50 cold showers in a row


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

I think we should get back to the topic at hand
[YOUTUBE]FOGnQThudbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Dec 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> this coming from the biggest joke of all



Exhibit    A.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Exhibit    A.



what a stunning retort


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Exhibit    A.



Cubey, you can't get out of it. It's just not possible.


----------



## God (Dec 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> what a stunning retort



no need to be witty against a worthless sack of redundancy


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

implying you are capable of wit


----------



## God (Dec 22, 2010)

so you admit you're full of stagnant old "jokes"

glad we settled that


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

it isn't a joke though

you aren't capable of wit, except for like that once-in-a-blue-moon post 

just stating facts


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

Cubey's taking out his frustrations on people funnier than he is


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it isn't a joke though
> 
> you aren't capable of wit, except for like that once-in-a-blue-moon post



But you have to admit, that was a good one


----------



## God (Dec 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it isn't a joke though
> 
> you aren't capable of wit, except for like that once-in-a-blue-moon post
> 
> just stating facts



I don't have to be capable of wit to see you are as unfunny as I, if not more so.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> Cubey's taking out his frustrations on people funnier than he is



You addressed me


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 22, 2010)

It was a rather cutting retort


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I don't have to be capable of wit to see you are as unfunny as I, if not more so.



the reason you don't have to be capable of wit is because you can't be capable of it

if you aren't capable of that, who are you to address someone as unfunny

it's like Stephanie Meyer saying Stephen King can't write


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> the reason you don't have to be capable of wit is because you can't be capable of it
> 
> if you aren't capable of that, who are you to address someone as unfunny
> 
> it's like Stephanie Meyer saying Stephen King can't write



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb72V_4N5ko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Dec 22, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> the reason you don't have to be capable of wit is because you can't be capable of it
> 
> if you aren't capable of that, who are you to address someone as unfunny
> 
> it's like Stephanie Meyer saying Stephen King can't write



Likewise, who are you to address me as unfunny if you can't be capable of it. It works both ways.

Stephanie Meyer is jealous of King. I have no such feelings, I'm just pointing out a fact.

It's not a big deal anyways.


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2010)

How cute, Cubey is trying to deflect from getting verbally waterboarded.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

It really says something when I make a thread which is a perfect target for people to mock me and then all Cubey has to do is post in it and all the mockery switches to him


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Dec 22, 2010)

Odin stomps for great justice.

Although I wonder how long it'll be before we get a doujin out of this scene. You know it's inevitable.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2010)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Odin stomps for great justice.
> 
> Although I wonder how long it'll be before we get a doujin out of this scene. You know it's inevitable.



That would greatly please me.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 22, 2010)

It should be Nono or KOS-MOS that should be raping Quartum just to show him not to mess with Gynoids.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 22, 2010)

And he uses Fire bee's.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 22, 2010)

Odin's too quick and painless for him. How about Cancer Deathmask or Jedah?


----------



## Sylar (Dec 23, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> at least he doesn't have to worry about STDs
> 
> then again, there's the whole "falling apart" dilemma and the possibility of a malfunction, which could result in the user becoming an unexpected eunuch
> 
> he'd be better off doing it with an electric pencil sharpener, I say



EM is the only person in the world who has to get a tetanus shot after having sex.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]ORNrJ0y-zYA[/YOUTUBE]



Turning a woman shaped robot into a washing machine. Vegeta knows his stuff.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 23, 2010)

Sylar said:


> Turning a woman shaped robot into a washing machine. Vegeta knows his stuff.



gas-powered toaster oven


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2010)

10/10 thread


Would read again.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 23, 2010)

the thread made me hungry and I have no one to blame but myself


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2010)

Cubey you have yet to accept your place on the OBD Hierarchy I see.

I thought we were past this .


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2010)

Toaster ovens are the shit.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 23, 2010)

Especially when those sumbitches are gas powered.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2010)

Sylar said:


> Especially when those sumbitches are gas powered.



I prefer the nuclear powered toaster oven personally .


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 23, 2010)

I prefer one that can cook in a millisecond. That way I won't rage for my toast.


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 23, 2010)

i would have thought EM would have chosen LT or Pre retcon Beyonder for this job


----------



## Purpledrank (Dec 23, 2010)

Fang said:


> How cute, Cubey is trying to deflect from getting verbally waterboarded.



Make him walk the plank?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Current Odin is dead having most of his powers surrendered to Thor. He spends eternity as typical viking hunting Ragnarök monstrosities that were doomed to spend eternity being hunted by Odin as typical beasts



Current Odin terrorizes his son in bad Fear hype teasers.

And has Gungnir back, which, in the hands of ANYONE, can still hurt intangibles.

Yet the cake is a lie.

Don't touch this IWD.


----------



## Rene (Dec 24, 2010)

Quartum doesn't deserve this.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Current Odin terrorizes his son in bad Fear hype teasers.
> 
> And has Gungnir back, which, in the hands of ANYONE, can still hurt intangibles.
> 
> ...



Yes, this all true.

I'm also speaking true though 


True enough.


----------



## Thor (Dec 24, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Cycle's been broken a while ago. Now there are new invaders trying to destroy the 9 worlds, their leader busted a universe too.
> 
> Also for Greed:  is Odin not even fighting at full strength



He didn't bust a universe at all. He simply released his power that was stopping the universe from destroying causing the universe to go poof.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 24, 2010)

Sylar said:


> Turning a woman shaped robot into a washing machine. Vegeta knows his stuff.



Except 18 is not a robot, she is a cyborg



pikachuwei said:


> i would have thought EM would have chosen LT or Pre retcon Beyonder for this job



Just being blinked out of existence is too good for him



Rene said:


> Quartum doesn't deserve this.



Yes he does



Thor Odinson said:


> He didn't bust a universe at all. He simply released his power that was stopping the universe from destroying causing the universe to go poof.



Are you sure? I read it a while ago but I thought it said something about how he was the one who caused the universe to collapse.


----------



## Thor (Dec 24, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Are you sure? I read it a while ago but I thought it said something about how he was the one who caused the universe to collapse.



Yeah he caused it to collapse because he stopped using his power to stop it's collapse.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 24, 2010)

That's still pretty universal.


----------



## Thor (Dec 24, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> That's still pretty universal.



Yes he was stopping the Big Crunch in his original universe for god knows how long, while hooked up to machine (probably and amplifiyer).


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2010)

A channeler, not an amplifier
IIRC


----------



## Thor (Dec 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> A channeler, not an amplifier
> IIRC



That makes more sense.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 25, 2010)

Quartum...


OHHH, Is that the Asshole who hurt Chacha?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 25, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Quartum...
> 
> 
> OHHH, Is that the Asshole who hurt Chacha?



Yes. Finally someone sympathizes with her.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 25, 2010)

what is this i don't even 

so is kaede dead?


----------



## Oceania (Dec 25, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Yes. Finally someone sympathizes with her.



I may not read Negima as much as I do Claymore/Berserk. But she was one my fav of all the girls!


----------



## Rene (Dec 25, 2010)

Quartum needs to have a statue erected for his great deeds for humanity.


----------

